# DCC Questions



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

I have decided that my little railroad should upgrade to DCC. After a lot of reading I think the NCE Power Cab is the system that will handle my little railroad.

First question is I have Peco code 83 switches, I know peco makes a series of switches that are suppose to be DCC compatable, but what about the standard Peco switches I have? If I try and go DCC will I need to pull them all up and change them over?

Second question is my favorite switch is a little GN walthers SW-1500, runs perfect on DC, can I install a decoder with sound in it, this is will it work once I get all the wires hooked?

thanks for any help

Jim


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If your turnouts aren't giving you any problem in DC,they shouldn't with DCC either,specially Peco.

I don't know about your specific loco but most can be retrofitted to DCC,some more difficult than others though.Sound may be much more...it all depends on the available space for the speaker.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jim

Maybe for promotional reasons, but some manufacturer's people claim their
turnouts are DCC friendly. This is totally confusing.

Any turnout on the market is totally friendly with DCC. A turnout
doesn't care whether the rail power is DC or DCC.

Peco makes two different models of turnouts, Insulfrog and
Electrofrog.

I use their code 100 Insulfrog on my DCC layout.
I assume code 83 Pecos are similar.

Insulfrog turnouts are power routing, thus when points are set
to straight, power is cut to the diverting track. Some add a track
to buss drop at that point to keep the power on.

Electrofrog turnouts have a metal frog. It must have it's
power switched when the points are thrown. You must provide
an insulated joiner in the frog rails because of this.

So, whatever turnouts you have will be fine for DCC.
You will, however, have to provide power for their
turnout motors. DCC controllers do not. Save your
DC power pack and use it for turnout motors and other
accessories and lights.

Don


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks, I use the Tam Valley Depot system for turnouts and they have their own power supply to move the points. Never had a problem with them since they where put in.

Well my switchers move with no problem so like you said they don't care about what type of power and since I don't have a turn around won't have to worry about reversing power.

Thanks for the info guys, guess now I don't have a reason not to order a system.

Jim


----------

